# Implementing groupware (with Outlook) using FreeBSD



## dingensdongens (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm just curious if it's possible to implement a groupware solution (with Outlook support) using FreeBSD? As far as I know there are a couple lot of good Linux solutions out there:

Zimbra (has an Outlook connector) - no stable/current port for freebsd FreeBSD
Zarafa (has an Outlook connector) - no stable/current port for freebsd FreeBSD
Openchange (Samba4), Sogo (native MAPI)) - no stable/current port for freebsd FreeBSD
...
So do I have to get rid of our FreeBSD servers and use Linux instead (I wouldn't like to do that but groupware is a must)?

Regards,

dd


----------



## tgrondin (Oct 15, 2013)

*Perhaps Horde*

You could try http://www.horde.org. It is in the ports tree.


----------



## swa (Oct 16, 2013)

Zarafa has been ported to OpenBSD. http://www.mtier.org/solutions/os/openbsd/zarafa/


----------



## dingensdongens (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there,

Just wanted to give a little update on the subject. Groupware supporting email/folder sharing as well as shared calendars and contacts such as Kolab 3, Sogo, Zimbra, Zarafa still does NOT work on FreeBSD and most likely never will (see sogo port for instance). Unfortunately this has been the status quo for the last couple of years. Since virtualization, zfs, and other great projects are more important than software development (i.e. porting) the remaining issue for small and medium-size companies will be the lack of groupware functionally (name one company that does not need groupware nowadays). Thus we had to replace all FreeBSD servers with Linux and it wasn't such a big deal after all. To be honest I didn't regret it yet. Still maybe one day (given that groupware is working!) I might be switching back to my beloved OS....


Regards,

dd.


----------

